# Watch this very skinny stray dog giving hugs to his rescuer every day - Figo - Takis Shelter



## Robert59 (Dec 6, 2020)

This is the Official Takis Shelter channel. Every small donation is greatly appreciated and it is directly used for the rescues and the welfare of the animals at the shelter.


----------

